# Stuck Puppy



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

A friend of mine whelped her first litter yesterday (Finnish Spitz). It unfortunately ended in C section due to a stuck puppy. She has given me permission to show the x ray.

There was no indication that anything was wrong. Her bitch was not in distress. She took her into the vet on a gut feeling


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Awww, bless her heart, poor dog.
I have had two C-sections. No picnic.
Thank goodness the owner caught on in time.
I love the little spines and skulls in there! :wub:


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey, I think I know her! Was it Bubbles?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

The owner was on and off the phone with me all day. She got concerned when there was no puppy for 5 hours. I had consulted with people more knowledgeable than I, and none of them seemed alarmed by the break.

She took the bitch in just to get an x ray and see how many were left in her, and the breech puppy surprised everybody

FG, yes, it was Bubbles


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Did they all survive?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

you see that pup whose spine is curled?????? THAT IS WHY I NEVER GIVE OXYTOCIN WITHOUT AN X-RAY!!! Good for her for going to the vet instead of giving oxy.....Glad everyone is OK! 

Lee


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Nancy, no. Only 3 of 5 survived. They are all healthy and well. Owner and mother are exhausted. Bubbles is being a GREAT mother! She whelped the first two on her own luckily, so chances of complications from the C section were significantly reduced.

The owner didn't even have oxy, and I don't think she would have risked it anyway. Glad she went with her instincts


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

All I can say is ...

*OUCHIE!!!!!!

*Lee - you are SO right!!


----------



## SimbaplusLucy (Jan 30, 2013)

Is this a common problem ? Or is it a rare occurance?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

A stuck puppy? It's common enough.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Usually they don't get suck across the cervix, though.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

^^What she said


----------



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

That's the exact same position of the stuck pup that caused our emergency c-section.
Not that I can say how often that particular position causes a c-section vs a diff. position. That was my only dealing with a c-section.


----------

